# 8 week old puppy.. what do i fill a kong with?



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

ok, so radley is 8weeks old. i have to go back to work on the 19th april, i work part time in a school. 

he has a kong, what can i fill it with to alieviate his boredom during the day when i am gone?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Give him his breakfast in it - if wet food just stuff it, if you feed dry soak it in water so it's mushy enough to stuff.


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi theres a few recipes here:

Kong Recipes--Food You Can Stuff In Your Dog's Favorite Toy


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

lizzyboo said:


> ok, so radley is 8weeks old. i have to go back to work on the 19th april, i work part time in a school.
> 
> he has a kong, what can i fill it with to alieviate his boredom during the day when i am gone?


How long are you planning on leaving him alone?

I have to say that at 8 weeks I wouldnt have left my dog alone with anything.


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks for that... will he be able to get the food out. its stupid but i worry so much over him lol


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

inkdog, he will alone for aprox 3 hrs....... it is an unavoidable occurance that i have to go back to work :0(


----------



## Emma Kuma (Mar 20, 2010)

Kong do a paste for stuffing the kong toys with, also you can put layers of their food then paste & treats inside, freeze it and it makes a good teething toy too


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

He will definately be able to get it out. 

If you freeze it it will last longer.

If you stuff it with soaked kibble then i would squish a layer of cheese into the very bottom as soaked kibble can be a bit dull.

The toys that distribute kibble when they are rolled are a good idea too 

To be honest if you walk him or do a bit of training first then he will probably sleep for the 3 hours you are out no problem :thumbup:


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

thankyou rainybow. he does sleep now for longer than 3 hrs, he is such a lazy little tyke


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

as other people have said, i would just stuff it with kibble. and if you have a good play session with him before you leave, he will most liekly sleep the majority of the time anyway!


----------

